# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  10 Địa điểm không thể bỏ qua khi du lịch Úc - Du lich Uc

## Meoluoi9x

Nước Úc là lựa chọn hàng đầu của nhiều du khách khi muốn đi du lịch khám phá và nghỉ ngơi thư giãn. Dưới đây là 10 địa điểm không thể bỏ qua khi đi du lịch Úc dành cho bạn. 

*Công viên quốc gia Kakadu*




Công viên quốc gia Kakadu là công viên rộng lớn với nhiều cảnh sắc thiên nhiên phong phú và kỹ vĩ. Đến thăm du lịch công viên bạn có thể tham gia một tour du lịch sinh thái ngắm nhìn các loài cá sấu, các loài chim và chiêm ngưỡng các tác phẩm nghệ thuật vẽ trên đá của thổ dân nơi đây. Nơi đây có nhiều loại động vật thiên nhiên hoang dã từ động vật có vú tới bò sát và côn trung. Thổ dân sống trong công này đã bảo vệ và giữ dìn vùng đất này hàng nghìn năm. Công viên quốc gia Kakadu là nằm trong danh sách di sản của thế giới.

*Rạn san hô Great Barrier, QLD*



Rặng san hô Great Barrier là một kiện tác thiên nhiên với nhiều màu sắc dành cho bạn khám phá dưới lòng biển. Nó là địa điểm yêu thích của những du khách thích lặn thích ngắm nhìn các động vật biển như các loài cá nhiệt đới và san hô. Rặng san hô Great Barrier dài hơn 3000kms này là sinh vật sống duy nhất có nhìn thấy từ vũ trụ.

*Sydney, NSW*



Sydney là nơi du lịch khám phá hàng đầu của khách du lịch Úc thậm chí là cả người dân địa phương. Với nhiều thắng cảnh nổi tiếng thế giới như nhà hát Sydney, cây cầu cảng Sydney tráng lệ trên vùng biển xanh ngọc lam, bãi biển Bondi Beach …đã thu hút khách du lịch từ khắp nơi trên thế giới đổ về đây khám phá và ngắm nhìn.

*Uluru (Ayers Rock), NT*



Uluru là khối sa thạch màu đỏ nổi tiếng nhất ở vườn quốc gia Uluru-Kata tjuta. Uluru là nơi khám phá của nhiều du khách yêu thích du lịch thiên nhiên hoang dã. Nó là nơi thờ linh thiêng của thổ dân với nhiều bức vẽ trên đá được khắc họa từ trăm nghìn năm về  trước.

*Melbourne, Vic*



Melbourne là trung tâm văn hóa của nước Úc. Du khách tới thăm quan Melbourne có thể khám phá những địa điểm văn hóa, nghệ thuật, giải trí hàng đầu với hiện đại kết hợp với các cảnh thiên nhiên ở các khu trung tâm công viên, sở thú cho du khách khám phá.

*Tasmania*



Tasmania là một hòn đảo chứa nhiều thung lũng và những thị trấn cổ xưa yên tĩnh nhất ở Úc. Với nhiều cảnh quan thiên nhiên đẹp bao gồm bãi biển, rừng cây, hồ nước đã khiến nhiều du khách chọn nơi đây làm nơi thư giãn thoải mái cho mình.

*Broome, WA*



Broome nằm phía tây Úc là nơi sa mạc giáp liền với biển nổi tiếng. Broome có một bãi biển nổi tiếng tuyệt đẹp và những tour du lịch Úc đặc trưng là tắm biển và đi ngắm khung cảnh thiên nhiên trên lưng một con lạc đà. Đây là địa danh có nhiều sự kết hợp về văn hóa nên cung cấp cho du khách nhiều trải nghiệm khi đến nơi đây.

*Vùng Kimberley*



Đây là vùng đất có những cảnh thiên nhiên hoang dã vùng tây Úc. Nó thích hợp với nhiều người yêu thích sự khám phá trải nghiệm mới lạ xa xôi và hoang dã. Đến thăm quan nơi này du khách sẽ được ngắm nhìn nhiều cảnh sắc tuyệt đẹp từ cảnh quan thiên nhiên.

*Đảo Whitsunday*



Là hòn đảo đứng đầu Úc về độ đẹp, nơi đây có bãi biển cát trắng nước xanh nổi tiếng thế giới. Nó là thiên đường cho các hoạt động dưới nước cho nhiều du khách như lặn, lướt ván, câu cá, đi thuyền. Đến đây du lịch nghỉ dưỡng bạn không những được ngắm cảnh đẹp thiên đường như trong các tấm bưu thiếp mà còn được nghỉ dưỡng ở những khu cao cấp và tham gia các hoạt động giải trí về đêm ở đây.

*Thung Lũng Barossa, SA*



Barossa là quê hương của các loại rượu vang Autralia bao gồm Jacob’s Creek, Penfolds và Wolf Blass.Nơi này có những cánh đồng và những nhà máy sản xuất rượu nổi tiếng thế giới. Bạn nên tham gia thăm Barossa để hiểu biết thêm về quy trình làm rượi và ngắm nhìn cảnh sắc nơi đây.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm)- Giá 53.242.000 VNĐ/Khách*  - *Ha Noi - Uc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Ha Noi (7 ngay 6 dem) - Gia 53.242.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Uc*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------


## dauhalan

quá đẹp
sẽ lưu vào sổ khi nào đi úc nhất định sẽ đi hết 10 điểm này  :cuoi1:

----------

